# SES light - Code P1140 = Fuel air metering!!!



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, my SES light went on a few days ago, so I decided to take it to Autozone to get it checked out. The person told me that the code was P1140 and it had something to do with the Fuel Air metering according to the diagnostic tool. What could this be? I rechecked the gas cap and everything seems ok. Should I be worried?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you have a CAI?


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> do you have a CAI?


Nope, my car is bone stock...


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Anybody have any idea? Anybody....


----------

